# Eucalyptus combined with cedar EO



## IanT (Mar 9, 2008)

How do you think this would smell?? my last thread sparked an idea " the sauna soap" for those of you who have ever been to Bally's in AC or anywhere similar with a sauna/spa... I love how it smells when you go into the sauna and you get the smell of eucalyptus and cedar...mmmm


how do you think it would work in soaP?? would it smell rank??


IanT


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 11, 2008)

You could always place a drop of each on a cotton ball and put it in a jar.  Wait a couple of days and take a sniff.  I tend to like strong earthy smells so I think I would like it.  Also check on rainbow meadows under the info site for EO blends and see if it listed.

joanne


----------



## IanT (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks much!!! I appreciate the idea/site suggestion... Im still working out the best resources for aromatherapy knowledge so Ill have to check that one out..I need all the info i can get! Greatly appreciate it!!

Thank you very much!!!


Ian T


----------



## Woodi (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Ian!.....did you make this soap yet? I'd love to hear about it.

I mixed up some cedarwood, patchouli and black pepper and am toying with putting citronella into it, calling it a bug-deterrent (to my friends, not on the label....I try not to EVER make claims that I can't support. Fear witch-hunters still (that fear is coded into all our genes, I'm sure)).


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2008)

witchunters lol...yes I agree !

I didnt make it yet because I JUST got a job started, so I am trying to save some $$ for supplies (because I dont have enough right now!)


but soooon enough!


the idea you had sounds good too!!... I love the smell of citronella! I wonder how it would smell combined with the other oils you mentioned! I think it would be really nice!...Im definitely thinking of making some inscent repelling soap too or an inscent repelling spray that is all natural.

Here is a useful tidbit for you...might prove to be a good addition in soap or a lotion? I learned this from a doctor i met in passing...

Vitamin B12 (Thiamine) is a natural mosquito repellant. Usually it is taken orally and will work for about 2 hrs after being taken. The way it works is as you secrete the enzymes from b12 through the skin, it masks your C02 emittance (what bugs pick up on to home in on your body) and it also messes the mosquitos homing systems up...Im pretty sure the same effect could be replicated in a lotion or a soap?? I dont think it sap's so thats good!


I am interested in trying this!...


----------



## Scotsoap (Apr 11, 2008)

According to my essential oil Encyclopedia - 

Cedarwood blends well with:
Rosewood, Bergamot, Boronia, Eucalyptus, Cypress, Calamus, Cassie, Costus, Jasmine, Juniper, Neroli, Mimosa, Labdanum, Olibanum, Clary Sage, Vetiver,Rosemary and Ylang Ylang.


Edited to correct Freudian or whatever kind of slip  I typed Cedarwood in the list instead of Eucalyptus


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2008)

scotsoap- thanks for the info!! Im going to try some blends soon once I get some %%!!!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats on the job Ian!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2008)

That is interesting about B12 - never heard of it.


----------



## IanT (Apr 12, 2008)

glad that I could share some new information 


I believe there is a scientific abstract/report somewhere if you type it in a google search...dont remember the link offhand but I can try and find it!

If I do Ill post it here


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the new job Ian! Hope you enjoy it, and make lots of moolah for soapmaking supplies. Don't forget us here.


----------



## IanT (Apr 12, 2008)

lol thank you much!! Its only a temp job, really holding out for the sector I want (social services)...right now Im redacting information from govt files (putting black boxes over SS numbers and stuff.....BORINNNNNNNNG!...but its money..)

Cant forget about the forum!  I really want to get up to the point where I can make this into a business (hopefully full time) to where I can use it to pay bills...we shall see 

until then got to work whatever I can find (especially with the recession right now!)

Thanks again for the positive vibes!


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 21, 2009)

Careful with cedar...it's very irritating to people who are sensitive to it.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 14, 2009)

speaking of bugs, lemograss keeps away bugs, i use it it lotion bars, love the smell too!


----------

